# Algae on the glass.



## JakeSmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey guys. 
I've got Algae at my tank glass.. 
Dots of green Algae and every week they seem to get bigger. 
I've got snail, (it's started half year ago..) back than, like a year I had the Hypostomus catfish but still, he didn't eat / clear the glass. 
Also, I've got massive glass cleaner that don't work on this algae either.

I don't know how to post a photo with my iPhone so I'll do it when I get home.


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

that green spot algae is a difficult one to remove with the standard magnet cleaner, use a credit card or a razor blade and it will come off, as far as I remember the nerite snails eat it too


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Credit cards work well and will never scratch.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, credit cards will scrape them off.

Green spot algae need high light. If you reduce the amount of light on the tank, you can reduce or eliminate their growth.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree with the credit card, but you will also need pressure and many repetitions.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

magnetic glass cleaners will work if you do it more often... now you have left it too long yes the suggestions above. I find running the mag cleaner over the glass once every couple of weeks is enough to keep the stuff at bay


----------



## JakeSmith (Oct 26, 2013)

oyster dog said:


> Yes, credit cards will scrape them off.
> 
> Green spot algae need high light. If you reduce the amount of light on the tank, you can reduce or eliminate their growth.


I've got 9W, 80G.
Don't have any plants..
I got the Lineata Apple Snail (Pomacea (pomacea) Lineata) snail.
About the credit card.. It's won't destroy after touching the water?
Here picures of the snail and the algae:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Use an expired credit card.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Or a single edge razor blade, it can be used on glass but not acrylic aquariums.


----------



## JakeSmith (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't want to get a risk and scratch the glass with the razor


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

You can also buy scrapers made for this purpose. I used to like the Kent scrapers, but they changed something and they're not as good. The AquaBlade works nicely though, and their blades fit my old Kent scrapers.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I've used kent scrapers as well.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

It is actually difficult to scratch the glass with a razor. I use a razor for glass on my 10G and never scratched the glass. Sometimes if I push at the wrong angle I will hear a screech, but no scratch....yet.


----------



## JakeSmith (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll try the credit card or ruler(?)
Anyways, I'll do it few mins before the water exchange right? Or it's doesn't matter..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do it while the water is lowered during a water change. What is above the water I scrape/wipe off. Only what is below the water goes into the water then.


----------



## JakeSmith (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay, thanks =]


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Bristlenose Pleco.


----------

